# 3 month tourist visa (676), how many days?



## tajb

Hi all,

My friend has received a 3 month tourist visa (subclass 676) - we were wondering if the three months has a requirement of a certain amount of days? Other '3 month visas' sometimes have a 90 day restriction. We are looking at an arrival on the 8th of June, does this give us until the 7th of September, or is it a 90 day period which would end a day or two before the 7th? 

Regards


----------

